# neue verpackung: Schneller Service über Web-Portal



## MB connect line GmbH (24 März 2010)

mit mbCONNECT24.net

Erschienen in: neue verpackung - 03/2010

Wer mit seinen Lebensmittel- oder Kosmetikprodukten erfolgreich 
sein will, muss auf sich ändernde Wünsche von Handel und Kunden 
schnell reagieren können. Das bedeutet immer wieder andere 
Packungsgrößen, weitere Geschmacksrichtungen und neue Produkte. 
Werden Produktions- und Verpackungslinien entsprechend flexibel 
konzipiert, führt das zu technologisch anspruchsvollen Maschinen und Anlagen.

Mit der Komplexität steigen auch die Ansprüche an die Serviceleistungen
des Maschinenherstellers. Mit einem passenden Fernwartungssystem
kann der Hersteller bei Störungen oder Bedienfragen innerhalb von
Minuten hinzugezogen werden und bei der Problembeseitigung unter-
stützen. Oft geht einiges an Zeit verloren, wenn im Servicefall erst 
mal die Telefonnummer oder IP-Adresse auf verschiedenen Zetteln oder 
Telefonlisten gesucht werden muss. Abhilfe schafft hier ein zentrales
Web-Portal wie mbConnect24.net. Es dient als intelligente Vermittlungs-
stelle und ermöglicht die sichere Fernwartung über Internet. Über das 
Portal erreichen Hersteller oder Servicedienstleister die Maschinen und 
Anlagen ihrer Kunden per Mausklick.

Vollständiger Bericht als *PDF zum Download*.


----------

